# TCR called :O)



## steveindenmark (14 Jun 2017)

I got an e mail from Juliana Buhring this week, asking if I would like to go to Monte Grappa, Italy for a few days to man check point 2 in the TCR. 

Within 5 minutes, the flight was booked for myself and my bike. First night in Treviso, care of Airbnb and then a few days riding before heading up Monte Grappa for a few days.

I will make sure my CC jersey gets in all the photos. 

A nice start to my summer holiday. The worrying thing is that it gives me a free ticket for the TCR 2018.  I wonder if Shaun will let me auction it on here 

https://www.google.dk/search?q=mont...i=keNAWcnoGuSp6AS7l4zABA#imgrc=qbmD97zinAoLpM:


----------



## DCLane (14 Jun 2017)

Prior to injury the TCR was the next goal after LEL this year ...

Enjoy your marshalling.


----------



## BermudaTriangle (27 Jun 2017)

Nice one Steve. See you at the top of the hill with all me bags.


----------



## r04DiE (3 Sep 2017)

Lucky you! How did it go?


----------

